# Marina Towers + Others



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

What do you think of all the construction going on in Beirut, Lebanon. 
It's all looking good to me...

Four Season Hotel, Marina Towers, Beirut Tower, Platinum Tower











One thing I truly love about the Marina Towers is the crown. It's beautiful



Here is the Platinum Tower, that will soon be under construction


Development in Martyr Square or Freedom Square (where one million Lebanese protestor demanding the withdrawl of Syrian troops last year)


Crowne Plaza Hotel


Le Royale Hotel (there's a waterpark on top of the hotel... amazing)


Metropolitan Palace Hotel


Phoenicia Intercontinental Hotel (best business hotel in the middle-east)


Grand Habtoor Hotel


Business Office


U.N house headquarter


Others


Lebanon is always unique in it's own way 


I hope you guys enjoyed. These images are part of the reconstruction of Beirut phase 2. Phase 1 was completed in 2001. Phase 2 will be completed in 2025 and hopefully change the Lebanese image.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Those are some nice ultramodern skyscrapers. And it will enchace Beirut's skyline 

To good to see how Beirut is changing dratically and regaining it's charm.


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

:eek2: man's imagination have no limits!...amazing :eek2:


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you for the comments... here are more pictures








The following picture is interesting because the building bottom left is a war relic, they have kept it for a reminder of how deadly war can be... to the Lebanese I think it is something they never want to go back. 


(You see it in the backround)




So many construction cranes!


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

More pictures of the marina towers


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Almost complete martina towers. On the right is the four season hotel


----------



## Lebanese Cedar (Feb 17, 2006)

Great photos.

This by the way is the Royal Plaza hotel, not Crowne Plaza. The Crowne Plaza is in the Hamra (a nice building too)









Do you have any more photos of the Habtoor Grand Hotel?


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh sorry, my mistake the Royal Plaza, Crowne plaza is the grey looking building i like. 



I dunno if i have more, i have Metropolitan and I think a few more of the Grand Habtoor.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

simply awesome for this city rising out of the ashes. Well done and good luck ahead.


----------

